
PredictEasy – My Little Venture for Dummies - bastinrobin
http://predicteasy.com
======
bastinrobin
Hi everyone, I'm delighted to share my latest and pretty simple venture. There
is a huge buzz around predictive analytics, machine learning, and deep
learning. So I thought what if I can build a simple tool for non-programmers
to start using prediction in their day to day life. Just like using it with MS
Excel or their own app, which I really enjoy now :).

Been working away on the MVP for most of the last month, so it's awesome to be
able to keep working on it has got the "launch" out of the way. I've been
lucky to have some great friends trying it out for weeks now and helping me
shape it, so this doesn't feel like a huge event, just another step in
iterating to keep improving the product.

Please check it out and let me know your feedback, you're always awesome -
[http://predictEasy.com](http://predictEasy.com)

